# Best CAM for an ABA turbo?



## vw_dubi_mk3 (Sep 14, 2007)

Im trying to decide what cam to go with for my ABA turbo setup. I dont want to go with something crazy but one that give it the best power and still idle fine. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

I would like to know this as well. I have looked and cant find much for 16v turbo cams.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Give Techtonics a call and ask for Collin, he will tell you what you want to hear. :beer:


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

260/268 used that cam for years on my setup. Made good power as well.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

2ToneTurbo said:


> 260/268 used that cam for years on my setup. Made good power as well.


That cam is very mild I installed one in my friend's ABA turbo(t3 50 trim) and didn't really notice much gain over stock.
The autotech 270 cam should work pretty well with your setup


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

if you want 300-400hp stay w the stock cam its fine 500-600 needs headwork and a good cam I run a custom 288 cam in my rabbit on a 35r made 560whp.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Lmfao what the hell are you smoking. :what:


----------



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)

AJmustDIE said:


> Lmfao what the hell are you smoking. :what:


:laugh: x2 

You should be ok with the 270 though.


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

I ran a 6262 on the 8v made 400 with the 260/268.. then I moved up to the 288 but never got a new tune go rid of the 8v junk and moved to aba16v.

There was a guy with a rabbit from vegas that made 500 ..


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

All I'm saying is there is no way in hell a stock cammed 8v is getting near 400whp.
I mean.. I suppose it's possible to maybe make 290? With excessive boost? Seems kinda dumb to me..


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

I made 365whp with 22psi and twin exhaust cams. Plus a lot of head work. With a 6031, 2.75" open exhaust, MS, 480cc injectors.
Of course theirs more to the motor, But this is about cams. 

That was all I could get out of it. If I went with more Boost I think I could have made about 400hp. But I did not want to push it. Its my DD.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

We're talking about 8'vs...


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Well now, I guess I miss read somthing. :laugh:


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

If you look I am the guy that made the power in vegas. My first setup was mild and made 568whp at 28 psi. The next one will make in excess of 700 whp(coming soon). I did alot of research on my setup and the exhaust manifold held it back alot. I built a custom tubular one and intake and picked up 150hp w lower boost. The engine is a big air pump, make it more efficient it makes HP! By the way I will be putting those exhaust manifolds into production soon for you guys that want to make real power.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

JakRabit said:


> If you look I am the guy that made the power in vegas. My first setup was mild and made 568whp at 28 psi. The next one will make in excess of 700 whp(coming soon). I did alot of research on my setup and the exhaust manifold held it back alot. I built a custom tubular one and intake and picked up 150hp w lower boost. The engine is a big air pump, make it more efficient it makes HP! By the way I will be putting those exhaust manifolds into production soon for you guys that want to make real power.


pics/videos/thread?


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

It was on you tube. My shop is Blacksheep Auto and Fab. I haven't looked at it in a while. I will post pics as the new build gets underway.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm assuming your name is Scott, I have no doubt your engine is making some serious power. :thumbup:
But what cams have you ran at what power levels?

I just think stock 8v cam is way mild for something above 300hp, not saying it's impossible but yeah.


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

I ran a stock cam and made 307 whp, completely stock engine for that matter. Next I went to a g60 turbo cam and made 420whp with stock pistons and chinese h-beam rods and more boost(32psi). Then I decided to make a exhaust manifold and intake and made 568whp at 28psi on a 35r. The cam I used in this setup was a 288 custom grind I had done by collin at TT. I came up with my own dimensions for it . The next setup will be much nastier. Aluminum rods, custom crankshaft, forged pistons, and way more boost running on E85. Yes this is Scott.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

I definitely am the kind that would be interested in your manifold, one of the bottle necks in my setup.. lol. But man 307 wheel on a stock cam, jeeze. lol. :what:

I have the TT 276 114 and I've yet to start my engine.. soon. veryyy soon. :beer:


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

I went to work for someone for the last year and a half but now I am reopening my own shop. The rabbit will be back out soon and I will be selling some crazy 2.0 8v parts also. Everyone loses faith in the 8v and goes 16 or 20v I refuse to do that. The car came as an 8v it stays that way. I will post pics very soon of the progress.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

JakRabit said:


> I went to work for someone for the last year and a half but now I am reopening my own shop. The rabbit will be back out soon and I will be selling some crazy 2.0 8v parts also. Everyone loses faith in the 8v and goes 16 or 20v I refuse to do that. The car came as an 8v it stays that way. I will post pics very soon of the progress.


Looking forward to seeing some numbers from the track.


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

Yeah me too if it will stop eating parts. At that power level you have to spend the money on all billet parts. I broke two flywheels off the engine kept shearing the bolts. I guess thats what happens at 10,000 rpms.Best pass was 11.40 at 128mph and it broke at the 1000 ft on that pass.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

That's just too much torque on the 6 bolt ****ty setup. They do that even at lower rpm. Use an eka-grip disk and the ARP bolts torqued to 75-80 with red loctite. If that's still not enough then you can resort to 3x big dowel pins as well, or some guys will double drill them to a 12 bolt.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

JakRabit said:


> 11.40 at 128mph and it broke at the 1000 ft on that pass.


Do you have a breakdown of the slip? Just curious what the first half of the track looked like. What does your Rabbit weigh?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Quentin has a custom cam from tt. I think its like a 298. 

Great for boost.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

jettred3 said:


> Quentin has a custom cam from tt. I think its like a 298.


Iirc Q was running a TT 276 with 114 lobe center.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Yupp ^


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

interesting thread, i hope theres more to come, im gonna be running the stock g60 cam in mine


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

The rabbit runs a 02j trans setup out of a tdi(strong shafts) and I kept running the crappy cast flywheels now I have a billet steel one for the 1.8t. I will probably double bolt it to make sure.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Scott when you go to start wrenching away on that bunny post a link up in this thread, going to follow it for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

I was always under the impression that you want to avoid excessive overlap, since you'd just be blowing charge right out. That's the there's the 268/260 reverse split cam for forced induction. Or are you guys talking about making gobs of power, and going with lots of overlap and duration again? In that event, you'd be sacrificing spool speed?


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

I will be posting alot of pics. I just spent a little time and made tubular control arms all heim jointed for the front end to have better control over the launch. I hope they help w traction on the street also. I will post pics tomorrow of those.


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

JakRabit said:


> I ran a stock cam and made 307 whp, completely stock engine for that matter. Next I went to a g60 turbo cam and made 420whp with stock pistons and chinese h-beam rods and more boost(32psi). Then I decided to make a exhaust manifold and intake and made 568whp at 28psi on a 35r. The cam I used in this setup was a 288 custom grind I had done by collin at TT. I came up with my own dimensions for it . The next setup will be much nastier. Aluminum rods, custom crankshaft, forged pistons, and way more boost running on E85. Yes this is Scott.


Big question here is, is the head stock besides the cam or you have it ported or modified?


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Myliljettatoy said:


> Big question here is, is the head stock besides the cam or you have it ported or modified?


Don't think so,?



JakRabit said:


> I ran a stock cam and made 307 whp, _*completely*_ stock engine for that matter.


----------



## anlxn (Oct 18, 2009)

I use an autotech G60 performance cam not sure of the specs though:beer:


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

The cylinder head was stock making 307 and 420hp. I had the head ported and changed the cam to help with flow and made 568whp with the tubular exhaust mani and custom intake mani I designed and fabbed.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

ziddey said:


> I was always under the impression that you want to avoid excessive overlap, since you'd just be blowing charge right out. That's the there's the 268/260 reverse split cam for forced induction. Or are you guys talking about making gobs of power, and going with lots of overlap and duration again? In that event, you'd be sacrificing spool speed?


who sells this reverse split cam?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_11_5_399_86&products_id=29


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you. i might just have to go this route. when its time to turbo. idk how it would be to put it in before turbo..


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm using a 272/270 schrick cam I believe it's a 449 lift, it halls all the way to 7000rpm


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

That sounds like a great cam. I'm guessing they haven't been made in maybe 10 years at this point? A little sluggish at low rpms when not under boost, eh?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

ziddey said:


> http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_11_5_399_86&products_id=29


That's a very mild cam, not worth the $$$/time to put it in IMO.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

sp_golf said:


> That's a very mild cam, not worth the $$$/time to put it in IMO.



i think this would be a great cam without doing head work and such. i gotta pick 1 soon tho

and how would it be to run a cam setup for a turbo with no turbo? only for a couple of months till i install the turbo?


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

ziddey said:


> That sounds like a great cam. I'm guessing they haven't been made in maybe 10 years at this point? A little sluggish at low rpms when not under boost, eh?


Actully I cant give you an honest answer on that because I'm supercharged but it feels insane to me, and yes it was made by order cost me 400 from schrick, still can't beloved I spent that much


----------



## vw_dubi_mk3 (Sep 14, 2007)

Waking up an old thread. Wanting to know how jakrabit is doing with those 8v parts and to hear about his big numbers.


----------

